# How long do kits use the nest box?



## DianeS (Dec 21, 2010)

I am trying to plan out my future litters without duplicating expenses unnecesarially. That includes the number of nest boxes I should have on hand.

Do kits make use of the nest box the whole time they are in the cage with their mother, or do they abandon it before that time? If they stop using it, approximately when is that?

Thanks!


----------



## tortoise (Dec 21, 2010)

Take the nest box out when you wean.  I have it out at 5 weeks in summer.  In winter, keep it in as long as possible.

In a pinch, use a cardboard box.  No worries.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 22, 2010)

When my doe had kits (mind you, I wasn't breeding to breed; it was accidental for me) I noticed they came out of the nesting boxes around 4 - 6 weeks on their own, so I'd agree you can take out the box around that time.

FWIW, the first time she kindled I had nothing on hand.  I just noticed she started pulling the hair out of her chest and making a nest so I read up on it and thought "Uh-Oh!".  I put her in a cage and used a 12 pack beer bottle (not can) box as the nesting box!  I cut it so the kits coulnd't roll out, but allowed the doe to go in and it worked perfectly.


----------



## DianeS (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, so if I use cardboard in a pinch, does it tend to get wet enough to need replaced? I'm ont sure how much liquid the straw that's in it would absorb, and how much might drip through. (From urine, I mean, not from weather.)

A cardboard liner in a metal/wood box can be replaced without much disturbance, but if the whole cardboard box got wet, could I replace that without distressing the kits or mom?


----------

